
20 brilliant add-ons for your text-editor - mgav
https://medium.com/career-change-coder/27-brilliant-add-ons-for-your-text-editor-guaranteed-some-are-new-17dec280666f
======
megamindbrian2
I love this! Can we fix the ipynb extension, plz?

